# Elgin Pelican S



## beanz27

Does anyone have any experience with a late 80s-early 90's Elgin Pelican S models? I've been approached by a few of my clients about summer maintenance, and I'm not thrilled about doing lawn care, but sweeping I am interested in. I've thought about going the bobcat route, but honestly I'd rather buy a dedicated machine, as I believe something made for a specific purpose will do a better job than an "attachment" would.

Anyways I'm looking at models similar to this:

http://www.machinerytrader.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=9552197

or

http://www.machinerytrader.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=7798848

I am new to sweepers, so please, if I'm an idiot please do tell me that. I am not looking to spend more then 10kish. I know that limits me, and I will have to do some work to find decent machines in that price range.

Anything to look out for on these sweepers?


----------



## H&NServices

I've worked on all kinds of sweepers, being the company I work for has hundreds of them. I personally like the pelicans the best compared to the Stewart Amos and Schwarze that we also have.


----------



## beanz27

H&NServices;1977432 said:


> I've worked on all kinds of sweepers, being the company I work for has hundreds of them. I personally like the pelicans the best compared to the Stewart Amos and Schwarze that we also have.


Why do you like them better? Easier to maintain or run?

Reason I chose the pelican is because another contractor I work with has 2 of them, and a few other sweepers that just windrow, but the pelicans are what he uses, and one other guy in town I know uses them.

There is a company in town called "Odra" but I've never seen one actually be used.


----------



## Diagonal Brace

*Pelican*

Quite simply for heavy sweeping the Elgin conveyor system is unmatched.
Elevator machines cannot perform like the belt and vacuum or regenerative sweepers can't touch the heavy accumulations that a spring clean up in the northern states or Canada can bring. I've sent you a private message if you would like to talk more.

Thanks


----------



## beanz27

Diagonal Brace;1982503 said:


> Quite simply for heavy sweeping the Elgin conveyor system is unmatched.
> Elevator machines cannot perform like the belt and vacuum or regenerative sweepers can't touch the heavy accumulations that a spring clean up in the northern states or Canada can bring. I've sent you a private message if you would like to talk more.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks for the info, I didn't receive a pm from you, but I did send one.


----------

